# ibs help



## tracey08 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi my name is TRacey, and i was diagnosed with ibs about 20 years ago, and thing werent to bad in the early days, but the last few years have been horrendous. If i have 1 glass of alcohol the pain is so bad that i cant stand up, then for the next 4/5 days the griping pains are so bad that i cant sleep, everything i eat or drink just sets it of lately. The doctor just gives me the same tablets even though i have said they dont work. I was wondering if anyone has some tips that have helped them please. Thank you

Tracey


----------



## NicAli90 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Tracey, is it any alcohol or a specific kind? Like hard liquor, beer, or wine or all of the above?


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you had your liver checked?


----------



## tracey08 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi its any alcohol. i have had my liver and kidneys checked. i also have very smelly gas


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm going to be really blunt.....

Don't drink it then. Are the symptoms really worth that alcoholic beverage?

It was one of the first things I gave up when first diagnosed and never reintroduced it back in. I don't miss it at all.

Been tested for gout?


----------



## lonelygirl (Nov 16, 2017)

tracey08 said:


> Hi my name is TRacey, and i was diagnosed with ibs about 20 years ago, and thing werent to bad in the early days, but the last few years have been horrendous. If i have 1 glass of alcohol the pain is so bad that i cant stand up, then for the next 4/5 days the griping pains are so bad that i cant sleep, everything i eat or drink just sets it of lately. The doctor just gives me the same tablets even though i have said they dont work. I was wondering if anyone has some tips that have helped them please. Thank you
> 
> Tracey


don;t drink alcohol or smoke it increase ibs symptoms. IBS also increases with age. so watch your diet exercise and overall lifestyle


----------



## Progknife (Jul 21, 2021)

The best advice I can give is not to drink alcohol. When you drink alcohol, the symptoms of IBS increase, IBS also increases. I suffered from alcoholism, and my liver was collapsing; I kept drinking until I fainted. I woke up in hospital with awful results. It was decided to go to rehab to recover. Nothing was going on inside me, I had no emotions, which scared me the most. A friend of mine brought me to Erskine Mains House, Meadows Dr, Erskine PA8 7ED. I spent about a month there and came out a completely new person.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I agree with not drinking at all, if any alcohol triggers IBS symptoms. It isn't worth it.

In my own case I got IBS symptoms with red wine. Then it started happening with white wine too. And Champagne.
I tried Brandy, as a small Brandy can often settle the stomach. That was okay for a little while, but then I suspected it.

I never really liked clear spirits like vodka or gin or white rum at all!
But I bought a very good quality vodka to try. I infused it with a few pieces of fresh ginger, half a cinnamon stick, a fennel teabag! and a couple of sprigs of fresh lemon balm from my garden, and let it sit for a while. Then I added some raw honey (bear in mind that honey is HIGH Fodmap! )
Yet honey has never given me any issues. We are all different.

That drink (in small amounts/moderate amounts) does not seem to trigger any flares and is very tasty. I add some mineral water too. (yes, sparkling....which we are not supposed to have but which I like and which seems to suit me.


----------

